# buying Mawer Funds thru RBC-DI?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that Mawer funds weren't available thru RBCDI, But I just checked one - MAW104, and it appears I can buy ( although min. seems to be $5000). Is this something new?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I was under the impression that Mawer funds weren't available thru RBCDI, But I just checked one - MAW104, and it appears I can buy ( although min. seems to be $5000). Is this something new?


Maybe, but have you actually tried to buy it? Historically, no one I know has been able to buy Mawer (and similar non-trailer fee funds) at RBC DI.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The 5k minimum is pretty standard but you can add to it any amount in the future.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Maybe, but have you actually tried to buy it? Historically, no one I know has been able to buy Mawer (and similar non-trailer fee funds) at RBC DI.


no..I didnt actually go thru steps to buy it. I just put in the symbol (Maw104) like any other...Didn't hit the "buy" button.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> no..I didnt actually go thru steps to buy it. I just put in the symbol (Maw104) like any other...Didn't hit the "buy" button.


Best to send them a Secure Message online to validate yes or no.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I have noticed that VBAL and MAW104 are pretty much the same (when you track the performance of each over the past while).
VBAL is cheaper - lower MER
I am considering swapping MAW014 for VBAL - even if only to save the 0.75% in the difference in MER. 
MER is 0.97% for MAW104, and 0.22% for VBAL


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

dubmac said:


> I have noticed that VBAL and MAW104 are pretty much the same (when you track the performance of each over the past while).
> VBAL is cheaper - lower MER
> I am considering swapping MAW014 for VBAL - even if only to save the 0.75% in the difference in MER.
> MER is 0.97% for MAW104, and 0.22% for VBAL


That is a clear possibility, except it has been reported that we don't really know how Vanguard will re-balance while we know Mawer104 (MAW105) is actively managed. There may be no net difference between the two despite MER difference. I am watching and waiting to see how quickly VBAL accumulates assets before jumping in via spouse's RRSP. New ETFs sometimes go through under performance pain until they get 'established'. Time will tell.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

both good points Alta.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Historically, MAW104's managers have done better than passive indexing. If you think this track record can continue, I don't see any reason to abandon Mawer Balanced.

I'm with AltaRed and am waiting for those new Vanguard funds to accumulate enough AUM. I also want to see a few years of real performance. I can't imagine buying into _any_ new ETF until there is at least one full calendar year of performance.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> no..I didnt actually go thru steps to buy it. I just put in the symbol (Maw104) like any other...Didn't hit the "buy" button.


tried it....and got this message:
"
_Attention
This mutual fund cannot be purchased at RBC Direct Investing. We offer a wide variety of mutual funds, including Series D funds with lower fees for self-directed investors. Use our Mutual Fund Screener to find a similar fund._"


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

*RBC & Mawer*

RBC wont let you buy Mawer Funds - there are a few that they have blacklisted.

I switched to Q-Trade and am not looking back at RBC.

Ironically when I phoned to ask about this decision - they told me that RBC needs to make money.....

So I left and they make nothing off of me now.


I will admit that I like the platform(www) that RBC uses for their brokerage.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is their in-house PH&N competitive issue. Now if RBC DI would sell F series PH&N funds to their own clients, they might have a point of argument.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> It is their in-house PH&N competitive issue. Now if RBC DI would sell F series PH&N funds to their own clients, they might have a point of argument.


What are the PHN F seriese ? no fee at all ?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

hfp75 said:


> What are the PHN F seriese ? no fee at all ?


Zero trailer fee (like Mawer). There still is a management fee (like Mawer). None of us can buy F series (zero trailer fee) except through a financial adviser, but companies like Mawer simply call their funds A series...even with zero trailer fee.

My point is that RBC (and others) should be willing to sell their corporate owned funds (RBC, PH&N, etc.) through their own discount brokerage (RBC DI) for zero trailer fee. If so, that would make up for NOT selling Mawer funds for competitive reasons within their own platform. Instead, they sell D series with a reduced trailer fee. It's a raging battle that has been going on for some time.

At least a few brokerages, like Scotia iTrade, will sell Mawer funds with zero trailer fee. That is the way it should be.


----------

